# Digiflavor Are Back With The Z1 SBS



## Timwis (25/2/21)

Geekvape haven't released anything under the Digiflavor brand for 18 months but they are back with a SBS which seems to be going underneath the radar. Coming as a kit paired with the new Siren 3 this looks promising!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (25/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Geekvape haven't released anything under the Digiflavor brand for 18 months but they are back with a SBS which seems to be going underneath the radar. Coming as a kit paired with the new Siren 3 this looks promising!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 223551
> View attachment 223552
> ...


Looks good.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (25/2/21)

Resistance said:


> Looks good.


yep, i think so!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/2/21)

@Grand Guru Siren 3!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (25/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Grand Guru Siren 3!!!!!


I know, the Siren 1 & 2 are amongst the most underrated MTL RTA's so hopefully this will be a great kit and no being a vaping snob pissing around with expensive bridges!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (25/2/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Grand Guru Siren 3!!!!!


Christmas in March.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/21)

Certainly my next purchase!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## GSM500 (25/2/21)

This does look good, hope the atty is sold separately too. The Siren 2 was outstanding. The alien coil in the pic looks a little chunky for MTL though

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (25/2/21)

GSM500 said:


> This does look good, hope the atty is sold separately too. The Siren 2 was outstanding. The alien coil in the pic looks a little chunky for MTL though


Times are a changing mate, airflows now are allowing for lower resistant more substantial coils even with tight draws!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (25/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Times are a changing mate, airflows now are allowing for lower resistant more substantial coils even with tight draws!


Plus that's very magnified!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/21)

I'm sure the tank will be sold separately

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm sure the tank will be sold separately because it'sa rebuilable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/2/21)

Not a huge fan of SBS mods, but that is now a SBS (and tank) I might just consider taking a second look at!

The screen placement on the front is a winner, the fire button color accent not so much...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (26/2/21)

Got everything going for it, looks good, I like the battery door. VW and VV. would have liked to have seen it in 21700 though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GSM500 (26/2/21)

Timwis said:


> Times are a changing mate, airflows now are allowing for lower resistant more substantial coils even with tight draws!


Fair enough, I just find some of the MTL tanks that try to be RDL a bit tight like the Ether was too tight for me. I guess we'll have to see how the Siren 3 is on airflow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/21)

I just looked up the specs and the prices etc. The RTA is 24mm in diameter. I own the Siren 2 24mm and it’s quite disappointing when you compare it to the 22mm which outperforms it by far. So I’m skipping this one at least until I hear some more reviews...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I just looked up the specs and the prices etc. The RTA is 24mm in diameter. I own the Siren 2 24mm and it’s quite disappointing when you compare it to the 22mm which outperforms it by far. So I’m skipping this one at least until I hear some more reviews...


Also prefer the 22mm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (26/2/21)

For those interested. It sells for R1K on 3avape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (26/2/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I just looked up the specs and the prices etc. The RTA is 24mm in diameter. I own the Siren 2 24mm and it’s quite disappointing when you compare it to the 22mm which outperforms it by far. So I’m skipping this one at least until I hear some more reviews...


I reserve judgement until i have tried it myself, but what i am hearing is performance wise it's exactly the same as V2 simply has a slight cosmetic overall! For those that are interested though apparently it comes with 4 of each 4 different types of MTL coils which are a cut above the usual mass produced coils you receive with atomizers, so 16 coils in total and a big bag of cotton!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

